# Vacuum hose sizes



## kd7skx (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Well I am going to replace all the vacuum lines in the engine bay with silicone tubing, going to do the egr and just going to replace all the lines while im at it. I have a website pulled up but i dont know what size all the small vacume lines are in the engine bay, does any one know? thanks

Brian


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

IIRC, they are 1/4"


----------

